# First Crossing



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

Left Mobile, Al for Isla Mujeres. 10 days at sea, no stops. As we rounded Cuba, decided to continue on to Belize. Tropical storm started forming over Puerto Rico, so decided to get to land. Sailed dead down wind for 24 hours. Ended up in Mexico. Enjoying the stay here. Wife and I love being off shore (250 nm that is). Squalls are unnerving, especially as night falls. Peaceful days and nights are truly amazing. One advice was most important, "reef early, reef often". Sailed on jib only when squalls were around at night.


----------



## Salty Mike (Nov 3, 2015)

Shouldn't be too much longer till we get out there doing that too.

Whats next on your agenda?


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Very exciting. Where in Mexico did you end up? Or did you make Isla Mujeres?


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

We had already gone too far south for Isla Mujeres. We headed to Purerto Morelos first. A reef protects from strong seas and wind. After the storm had a positive track, we checked in at Cozumel. Will be here for 10 days. Then we go to Belize.

This is a wonderful way to live our last days. We spend most of our time in the local community. Very kind and warm people.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

I do not want to be critical but that is say less than 700nm so say 700nm at 10 days so say 9 days = an average of 3knots -- what in the world were you doing out there? What kind of boat do you have and how big? 

We just 360nm in less than 2.5 days. So we averaged over 6k but had the good fortunate to have some big seas and current on our stern all night one night which really helped and the last day had 10k of beam winds and seas and had incredible sailing at between mid 6s and 7k, and we had times when we had no wind. We sail a 2000 Jeanneau DS40. 

if you travel at 5k - which is what we use for planning - you get 120nm a day. 

One of the things about long distance sailing is to get out and push it as the weather can change in a heart beat and you are dilly dallying around and get caught out in some stuff you do not want to deal with. We learned that lesson.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Chuck, 
Have you plotted the trip? I think you should. And then re-read the post.
Its all up current. Every last meter of it. Plus the 'rounding Cuba' is a current compression zone.
Finally he notes 'peaceful days and nights' in the season where Trade Winds have dropped off.

So its all there to be a 10 day trip in many boats. 


Mark


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Mark, you are correct. Also, the wind was weak many times. I expected less wind than we had. I have talked with some who had no wind in July all the way from Isla Mujeres to the US. There were also times that we slowed from 6.5 knots to get an easier ride. In addition, from Mobile, AL to Tampa, we had to tack two or three times each day. We were on a close reach and sometimes close hauled. After Tampa, the winds had much east in it.

The currents were unfavorable once in the Straights of Florida and south of there. It was a great experience in all.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Chuck,
> Have you plotted the trip? I think you should. And then re-read the post.
> Its all up current. Every last meter of it. Plus the 'rounding Cuba' is a current compression zone.
> Finally he notes 'peaceful days and nights' in the season where Trade Winds have dropped off.
> ...


Mark -- we did the trip from Miami to Isla a few years ago - using Chris Parker and some stuff on there the gulf stream was we stayed north of the main flow until we turned south and then crossed it and stayed east of it just before we got to Isla and then sailed it and it was a [email protected]#$ to get across as it was really strong there. it has been a while but I think that is what we did

It was a bit ago but we think it 4-5 days --

Yes we have done the trip


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

chuck5499 said:


> Mark -- we did the trip from Miami to Isla a few years ago - using Chris Parker and some stuff on there the gulf stream was we stayed north of the main flow until we turned south and then crossed it and stayed east of it just before we got to Isla and then sailed it and it was a [email protected]#$ to get across as it was really strong there. it has been a while but I think that is what we did
> 
> It was a bit ago but we think it 4-5 days --
> 
> Yes we have done the trip


Not only is a good passage about the weather but also good nav. It sounds like you did well


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

We left Cozumel for Belize. About 200 nm trip to Belize City entrance through barrier reef. Left Cozumel in good sailing weather at 8:30 AM. About 3:00 PM, a squall came. We prepared and got through it. Then there was another squall right behind it. That continued until about 2:00AM. Wind 20 gusting to 30 it's and seas about 6-8 ft. I got sick and the boat was rolling so that moving around was really difficultt. We were on a close reach, and the wind changed around midnight to put us in irons. I started the motor and headed into the wind for the rest of the night. We were traveling south along Bahia de Ascention. At the south end of the bay by morning. I was throwing up abou every hour or two all night. We headed into Ascention Bay to get some rest. Tucked in behind an unexposed reef, the anchorage was pretty rough. We slept all day, ate a sandwich, and slept until morning. Then we headed out again, but plotted two abort points. Again the weather was squally, but we held up fine. Headed int Cayo Norte to rest again, then made the rest of the trip to Belize in better weather. 

We passed two cruise ships that were heading out of Belize at about 9:00PM. The first ship coordinated a "port to port" pass, which was pretty cool. We have AIS to make us observable. Once we entered the barrier reef, there have been no squalls. We stopped at Dangriga to check in, then made our way to Placencia. Been several days now, and we are almost feeling human again. For a while, I was wishing someone would shoot me. Sea sickness isn't fun at all.


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

We made the trip from Belize to Panama. The trip took 12 days and no stops. The wind was pretty fluky along the north coast of Honduras. Most days, the wind would drop to <5 kts from about 7am to early afternoon. Then it would pick up and last through the night. Squalls were a nightly occurrence. We reefed down in the evening; most of the time the main sail was taken down. 

The bottom sholes up to abou 150feet on the NE corner of Honduras. There were a good number of fishing boats in that area. One morning, we were on an intersection path with a fishing boat from about 1 1/2 miles away. I turned to point aft of him. He then turned 180 degrees. I turned again, then he turned again. We did this 4 times. Sometimes he would point straight at me. I laid out about 500 ft of floating line and tied 40 ft of 1/2 rope to that. The hope was to get this tangled in his prop and shut his engine down. Not sure it would have worked. After going on a parallel path with us for about 10 minutes, he turned away from us. I don't know his intentions, but it really scared us. A slip mate here in Panama said that the fishermen sometimes do this to scare you. It worked.

Good weather at night was rare. We would go several nights in a row with little sleep. Even so, we love sailing offshore. But we are also happy to be ashore.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

gbgreen59 said:


> Left Mobile, Al for Isla Mujeres. 10 days at sea, no stops. As we rounded Cuba, decided to continue on to Belize. *Tropical storm started forming over Puerto Rico, so decided to get to land. Sailed dead down wind for 24 hours. Ended up in Mexico.* Enjoying the stay here. Wife and I love being off shore (250 nm that is). Squalls are unnerving, especially as night falls. Peaceful days and nights are truly amazing. One advice was most important, "reef early, reef often". Sailed on jib only when squalls were around at night.


Hey, are you crazy? You can't sail around a storm safely...

:grin


----------



## Ninefingers (Oct 15, 2009)

chuck5499 said:


> We just 360nm in less than 2.5 days. So we averaged over 6k but had the good fortunate to have some big seas and current on our stern all night one night which really helped and the last day had 10k of beam winds and seas and had incredible sailing at between mid 6s and 7k, and we had times when we had no wind. We sail a 2000 Jeanneau DS40.
> 
> if you travel at 5k - which is what we use for planning - you get 120nm a day.


Most likely you are a better sailor than him. That's how it goes.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

How is that sailing around a storm?

Never mind. Here we go again.


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

We didn't try to sail around the storm. We headed to the mainland as quickly as possible, while the storm defined itself more clearly. We were prepared to leave the boat if hit by the storm. Fortunately, the storm headed much further south than our location. We were very fortunate.


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

@ NineFingers: Yea, better sailor with much more experience. We do good enough. Oddly enough if we had been more efficient at sailing, we would have been in Belize where the storm hit.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

gbgreen - we have done that route and our only question is what are you using for weather forecasting - we had some similar conditions and saw it coming so took precautions and tucked in and waited it out - 

good luck getting on down


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Good stuff gbgreen, keep it coming.

Thanks


----------



## Ninefingers (Oct 15, 2009)

gbgreen59 said:


> @ NineFingers: Yea, better sailor with much more experience. We do good enough. Oddly enough if we had been more efficient at sailing, we would have been in Belize where the storm hit.


Well, your probably a better sailor than me, so at least you got someone beat! Not that it matters at all. I've been in spots where I could motor at 5 or 6 knts, but chose to sail at 3knts because the destination probably wasn't going to be as nice as where I was - be it the middle of nowhere.


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

chuck5499 said:


> gbgreen - we have done that route and our only question is what are you using for weather forecasting - we had some similar conditions and saw it coming so took precautions and tucked in and waited it out -
> 
> good luck getting on down


We have the DeLorme InReach for texting and it provides weather reports. Our son gives us weather updates twice daily. He uses a couple of website with NWS (weather.gov) being one. There is a marine weather web site that he also uses. Can't remember the name right now. My wife and I found the websites for him prior to our departure.

In the squally season, rain is predicted all day every day. But the wind direction and speed predictions were pretty good. We watched clouds build all day every day. Then about 8 to midnight, the storms would unload. Each night, we might get hit or they might pass to the side of us. It was about a 50% chance of being hit.

InReach does not give tropical storm information. Our son passed that to us. He kept us up to date on the progress of the storm. My wife's sister also passes us weather information when things get more serious like tropical storms.


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ninefingers said:


> I've been in spots where I could motor at 5 or 6 knts, but chose to sail at 3knts because the destination probably wasn't going to be as nice as where I was - be it the middle of nowhere.


This is also what we did. We motored sometimes and then just waited sometimes. The wind seemed to always pick up in the afternoon. We would watch the wind coming in from the horizon. We would say, "here it comes!" Always a welcome sight.


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

gbgreen59 said:


> There were a good number of fishing boats in that area. One morning, we were on an intersection path with a fishing boat from about 1 1/2 miles away. I turned to point aft of him. He then turned 180 degrees. I turned again, then he turned again. We did this 4 times. Sometimes he would point straight at me. I laid out about 500 ft of floating line and tied 40 ft of 1/2 rope to that. The hope was to get this tangled in his prop and shut his engine down. Not sure it would have worked. After going on a parallel path with us for about 10 minutes, he turned away from us. I don't know his intentions, but it really scared us. A slip mate here in Panama said that the fishermen sometimes do this to scare you. It worked.


That's pretty crazy! You'd think they would have better things to do, like, I dunno ... earning a living catching fish, instead of wasting time and fuel?

Good mindset, trailing the line. Probably a long shot, but better than doing nothing at all.

Great thread, keep it coming!


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

We passed through the Panama Canal last Sunday and Monday from the Caribbean to the Pacific. It was such an amazing experience. A couple of friends came to help us as line handlers from the US. We decided to use an agent to coordinate everything for us. He did a great job. Our Spanish is weak, and we don't know our way around too well. So, halving an agent worked well for us. Many people do well without an agent too.

We rafted up with other sailboats through the locks, and shared each chamber with a ship. The whole process is a sight to see. The Panamanians are proud to run the canal with efficiency. The do a great job.

If you ever get a chance to do this, be sure and take it. We were both mentally and physically spent at the end. Completely exhausted.

We then took off to the Las Perlas Islands after the transit. It is also beautiful. Never seen so many fish jumping. Tidal change was 10 feet. Biggest I've ever been in. And, my star gazer friend pointed out the Southern Cross to us. We were up at 2:30 AM to view this and to see how low the tide got. What a great experience. Four people up in the wee hours of the morning enjoying the creation. Life doesn't get much better.

Here is a link to some pictures

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B22dHEbzaQETS1pZTUxkbkdKUmM


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The Panama Canal has an entry on my bucket list. Where to from there?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

gbgreen59 said:


> So, halving an agent worked well for us.


I understand this is a typo, but the mind reels.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Great write up Mr. Green, thank you. What kind of boat is it and how do you like it?


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

We plan to go to Ecuador from here. We will tour South America by land to avoid the Hombolt current and north going winds. Probably stay there for a year until next season, when we will cross to the Marquises. Never know how the real plan will play out.
Spelling and grammar... normally have my wife proofread my mess, but it was really late ewhen I wrote it. Glad to see it almost made sense by accident...:wink

Boat is a 35 foot sloop with 12 foot beam. Would go with a 40 (min) foot if I could do it over again. Need room for tools and spares. We have little room onboard. 

I read Fatty Goodlander quite a bit. He recommends 35 to 45 foot boat for cruising couples with limited athletic (60 and over) ability. Seems like a good piece of advice to me. 35' will work for us.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Great photos.

It brings back memories of my transit through there. Wonderful.


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

We made it to Ecuador in 6 days at 640 nautical miles. This is our fastest trip yet. Wind and current were in our favor. WindyTV forecast wasn't accurate....thankfully. They had the wind moving to the west over a few days. I was concerned about having enough fuel so that we could keep moving. But we only used a quarter of a tank. We used almost an eighth of a tank (20 gal tank) leaving Panama. Then we motored into Bahia Caraquez. Had a glass of wine at 11:30PM when crossing the equator. Pretty exciting. 

There is a small group of cruisers here getting ready to cross to the Marquesas. Looks like we will cross in a month or two. We plan to go the Marquesas without stopping in the Galapagos. The fun vs cost ratio is just too small for us. Many people are flying to the Galapagos from Ecuador (mainland) then coming back to their boat to cross. It is cheaper and less hassle. Many, or most, still stop in the Galapagos. Which reminds me, we saw several groups of ARC boats exiting the Panama Canal. Pretty cool to see.


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

Well good on you guys, while everyone is dreaming you guys are making it happen. Our first years of cruising were on a 36 foot boat and at the time it was plenty of space for us. Looks like you have a center cockpit with a long tiller, tillers are always the best for windvane. Have a wonderful crossing, the Marquesas are beautiful islands and the people are wonderful, anchorages were quite rolly. R


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

My wife and I just completed the crossing from mainland Ecuador to the French Marquesas. It took 28 days and 16 hours if I counted on my fingers correctly. We started on May 7 at a "going away" dinner at the restaurant Puerto Amistad. Puerto Amistad is located in the city of Bahia de Caraquez, Ecuador. We decided to buddy up with Kiwi cruising yacht called Solace. This was their second time to cross to the Marquesas and completes their first circumnavigation. We stayed within 200 nmi of Solace for the entire crossing. The wind for us was very good. Our best day was 170 nmi, but there was a nice current helping us. We had a bunch of 135 nmi days, and a good many with less mileage over a 24 hour period. There were some squally days and nights, but the wind never exceeded 20 knots. The wind became very weak for the last 600 nmi. We motor sailed at times through the night.

This was quite an experience. We were running downlind for 3 weeks. Poled out the jib for the first time and went wing on wing for about a week...for the first time. The spinnaker pole worked really well, and I thank a Kiwi that reviewed my rigging of the spin pole. Great chap with lots of racing experience. 

Just a note that the more remote places have cruisers who look out for each other, help each other, and provide good friendships. It is really a great place to be. Hiva Oa is the only island we have seen so far. It is so beautiful. It reminds me of what Hawaiian islands might have been like in the 1940's and 50's. The Polynesians are predominant here. They have a commanding spirit of their lives and the direction they are going. That "Aloha" spirit sure lives here. You show respect, you get respect and a warm, welcoming spirit.

We have completed about 7,000 nmi since November 2015. About 5,500 nmi since July 2016. Just keep moving and the mile accumulate. Seems like a lot of mile when it is written down. But, does not seem like that much when we look back.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations! 
That's the longest passage in the cruising world. 
Well done. I hope you enjoyed it. 

The Marquases look great but it could be because it's the first land you've seen for a month! ☺

I loved them too. 

That pizza place is good. 

Enjoy that you have achieved what so very few have done. 

You are a real cruiser now. Congratulations. ☺☺☺


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

The pizza place was the first restaurant we went to after getting here. Problem was, they only serve pizza at dinner and we were there for lunch. Guess that is island life. It is fun to know that others have been here too. There are about 20 cruisers here right now. Several come and go each day. Boats from fabulous to "just getting buy".


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Hiva Oa! What did we do before Google Images??

That place looks too beautiful to even be _real. _ I may have to see it for myself someday just to believe it. Congratulations, I raise my glass to you, sir! (actually it's just a coffee cup right now, but the sentiment is still the same  )

Soooo ... are there any "size challenged" boats in the harbor there, as in sub-30' range??


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ....That's the longest passage in the cruising world.....


Interesting thought. Is there nothing of similar duration, when crossing the Indian Ocean?


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

dixiedawg said:


> Hiva Oa!
> 
> Soooo ... are there any "size challenged" boats in the harbor there, as in sub-30' range??


My boat is on the slightly size challenged side at 35 feet. We met a older gentleman with a female Israelie crew on a 31' monohull. They have been meeting each year for the past 10 years. They crossed from Mexico to Hiva Oa. Also, not the first time for them. Others on 35 and under boats are usually young adventurers. Definitely a few in the 30 to 35 range. Many in the 38 to 46 range. And then there are those who afford more.


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> Interesting thought. Is there nothing of similar duration, when crossing the Indian Ocean?


If you go straight from Australia to South Africa, that would be longer. But, most cruisers don't do that. A young Swedish female did that a bunch of years back. But that is not the typical cruising route. For me, we will go to Thailand, Indonesia, Mentawis, Maldives, Maritius, and then South Africa if we make continue for that long. Can't miss those spots.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Interesting thought. Is there nothing of similar duration, when crossing the Indian Ocean?


And the South Atlantic Capetown to the Caribbean.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Did you stock up when in Colon or Balboa, or in Ecuador?


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

We provisioned in Ecuador. But Panama would have been better. More variety of canned goods. The grocery we used in Ecuador only had Tuna and Sardines. Panama had a greater selection of canned meat. We only carry 3 days of fresh meat. We don't have a freezer; only a fridge.


----------

